# Smokeing ammo deal at Academy



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just got home from Academy looking for ammo. On sale is Red Army Standard for only $3.36 per box of 20! They scan this price only on individual boxes. Buy it cheap and stack it deep!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

7.62x39 ?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes,my bad. Forgot to mention caliber.


----------

